# rtl8812au access point slow



## smlf (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi,
has anyone played around with the rtl8812au wifi-chipset under freebsd? I have setup an access point (awus036ach) with hostapd and the rtwn / rtwn_usb driver using 11g but I am only getting about 1-3 Mbits/s.
However I can achieve up to 16 Mbits/s with an Edimax Adapter (rt2870) and the run driver but otherwise exactly the same configuration. Is the rtl8812au support just not good enough or are there some other settings to consider?
Would be nice if you could share your experience.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi smlf,

I have the same problem...normally i can reach my 11 Mbits/s


----------

